

Ask HN: Received insults from founder, why can't we all just get along? - peacemaker

Yesterday I received an abusive email from a well known founder (most people on HN would know them) after they discovered a new product of mine and decided they didn&#x27;t like it.  Not only is this person WAY ahead of me in terms of their product and customers, they also have a very large and vocal following around the internet.<p>My question is, why bother?  Why can&#x27;t we all just help each other out and offer support and encouragement?  Yes, I get business is competitive but I feel like we would all succeed more with cooperation rather than opposition.  Maybe it&#x27;s because I&#x27;ve been around this industry a while now but I feel like it is getting worse too.<p>Does anyone else feel this way? What can we do about it?
======
JSeymourATL
I was reminded of the quote by Marcus Aurelius-- “Choose not to be harmed and
you won’t feel harmed. Don’t feel harmed and you haven’t been.”

The founders abusive email offers great insight into their mind. Some people
insist to be heard. And of course, he is entitled to his unsolicited and
wrong-headed opinion.

How you react to him is entirely under your control.

~~~
paulhauggis
This may be true without the Internet, but with social media, a social justice
warrior can start a nasty campaign against you for pretty much any reason and
it could result in your career, business, and personal life being ruined.

~~~
peacemaker
I agree, which is why I'm avoiding posting any details it's just not worth it.

------
axxxxr
When people talk, they lose out on the advantage of psychology. compete with
the future, not with their ego - (founders have an abundance of this).

Keep youre head up, watch the $$ fall down. Keep your head down, watch the $$$
go up.

~~~
axxxxr

      obviously something on your end is being done right.

